# Pic from the past



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 6, 2010)

Bagged him Nov 1987, on the Blue Ridge WMA "Buck n Bear" hunt at Thanksgiven. Not a trophy weight at 260 lbs -but still a trophy to me. Have a full rug mount displayed in my log home.


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome trophy man!


----------



## Cottontail (May 20, 2010)

Thats a good looking mount. Congrats on a fine bear.


----------



## littleman102475 (May 22, 2010)

fine bear


----------



## flatheadfisherman (May 27, 2010)

Great trophy!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## stiles1682 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats Beautiful!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 19, 2017)

I bumped this because of someone asking about rugs. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Very nice !!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2017)

Cool..!  Was that on the old wma near the ranger camp?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 19, 2017)

260 is a SOLID bear! It wasn't a baby! Made a fine trophy in my book!


----------



## Cwb19 (Dec 19, 2017)

That's a nice bear congrats


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 20, 2017)

I'd love to take a 260#'er, well it sounds good until I think about dragging it.  Congrats though, nice rug!


----------

